# 1997 F250 7.3L oil pan replacement



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

awhile back i seen some posts from people changing the oil pans without removing the engine. interested in the one with the pics of where the cross member was cut out and rewelded any help!!!!! THANK YOU


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i've heard of the "cutting out and re-welding cross member" approach to oil pan replacement. some people claim its done with great success. but its something i would never consider doing to my truck. something about hacking on a piece that is integral to the structure of the frame just sounds horrible to me.

when i had to replace the pan on my 1996 F350 i pulled the motor. i took the opportunity to clean up everything real nice and replace a lot of stuff that was easy to do with the motor pulled. granted i didn't have to use the truck everyday so i was able to take my time - you may not have this luxury.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/797849-oil-pan-replaced-cob-job-way-56k-wrning.htmlsearch you will find a link. Maybe time to sticky it?


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

it can be done in the truck. as there are guys doing them, but there are a few things that we come a crossed when they are out that it is easy to fix with engine out. and we can pull an engine with the 2 of us in 2 hours or so. so in one day it can be all fixed up cleaned and put back in...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You can pull a 7.3 in four man hours?


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

yes 2 guys 2 hours i can be on the stand... first gen psd 2.5 hrs and its on the stand....


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I have done them myself in under 4 hours. Air tools are your friend and knowing exactly what needs to be removed.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

i sell a kit that covers the sump with a fiberglas cover with only removing the flywheel pan, that gets fully adhered to your rotted pan with a polysulphide adhesive good from -65 to + 275 deg . no petrol product affects it,ive sold and installed about a hundred over 5 years without a single failure.the kit is 235.00 +shipping.ive done many pan replacements at my shop,you need your head examined if you let someone cut your x-member out.some first timers think they can save time by removing the trans ,disconnecting about everything on the engine and lifting it way up and removing the pick up tube,this can be done but it is more effort than just removing the engine and it lessens the probability of succes of the job,its hard enough to get a good seal on the silicone sealed joint with engine out as it is.the way to go is my pan saver kit if your problem is in the sump area as most are.


----------



## Dano959 (Apr 9, 2010)

What's your email, Damian? I may be interested in one of your kits.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

*oil pan*

[email protected]


----------

